
Ask HN: How do you break into software consulting? - refrigerator
My partner and I have, between us, built stuff for early-stage startups (including YC ones), later stage startups, big tech companies, and academic institutions. We&#x27;re both going to have a lot of free time in the coming year and would like to start doing consulting work together, but aren&#x27;t sure where to start - what are the best networks to tap into&#x2F;things we can do to get the ball rolling?
======
spotman
You will need to break out your sales skills and tap the network you just
mentioned.

On paper, having built stuff for YC startups sounds like you are plugged into
an amazing network. So it is a balance of being direct "hey we are taking on
new clients!", and a balance of going to events and being more indirect and
observant.

Go to events, go to trade shows, be social, make yourself known, write blog
articles under the name of your group that they can find you under, and if you
can manage it publish some open source code.

All of this sounds way easier and like less time investment than it really is
sadly, but it will build your reputation.

But in summary, the consulting gig requires a healthy portion of creative
sales skills and other skills, so have fun practicing them all in addition to
tech skills.

good luck!

------
petervandijck
Perhaps this helps:

1\. Landing page with your names, contact info, and experience/skillset.
Answering the usual questions like what kind of work, etc...

2\. Email everyone you have worked with or talked to, say "hey hope you don't
mind this email, we're available for consulting, here is some more info, do
you know anyone that might be interested? If so would you mind sending an
intro." Also call some people if you know them well, calling will likely work
better than emailing. Trick is: don't ask THEM to hire you, ask them who they
know that might want to hire you.

That should get the ball rolling.

------
eswat
Seems you already have the ball rolling.

I started off similar to you, working predominantly with YC and other
incubator startups. Tapping into those existing networks is what kept feeding
me with new work.

So leverage what you already have and ask your past clients and their friends
for work or even just letting them know you're available to give
advice/critiques on what they're doing (that will hopefully lead to contracts
after you’ve shown your ability to solve problems).

------
justintocci
I don't have a magic formula but if you want to talk give me ring. Also, look
up past patio11 posts on same topic.

